# OUSTANDING! Alaska Wing Men on Nat Geo (HD)



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Alaska Wing Men is a new three-part series on the National Geographic channel and is available in HD.






If you're a flying nut like me...IT'S ALL FLYING ALL THE TIME with amazing quality footage!

I caught a bit last night where they put a camera in the Cessna 150 with a very-capable flight student making her 150 mile solo to a short gravel airstrip. She's tracked by her CFI-father.

They also follow a commercial pilot who flies charter in an Grumman amphibian - landing on the water and taxiing up the dock to the shore. Way, way cool.

You can set a Season Pass for the series like I did.

There's no link to a show page - each episode is separate - but you can check the schedule to see when the shows will repeat. Or use Google to find each of the three episodes.
http://on.natgeo.com/eT86Au

Even before it airs, I'll lay money that these three episodes smoke the new reality series on Discovery, which may be why Nat Geo got them out.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw previews of this show while watching Alaska State Troopers. I'm not into flying, but Alaksa looks pretty.


----------



## spsmith303 (Jun 18, 2009)

Love the show. im an aircraft mechanic and love aviation. nice to see a show about general aviation. im ready to head to Alaska now. LOL


----------



## utahflyer (Jan 17, 2011)

I was expecting the Nat Geo production to be better than Discovery also, but no. There were many small inaccuracies in Wing Men. Mixing up airplane types during the same flight. Added sounds were in the wrong place, piston engine sounds on turbines and vice versa, wheels chirping when landing on the water, etc. The overly dramatic music added on top of it all made it comedy, making it seem like every flight was their last. I'll give it the scenery, but it's hard to mess up Alaska scenery. The people filmed were awesome too. If Nat Geo would just pay attention in editing, but then most productions do mess up aviation related shows with minor stuff like. "Airplane!" made a whole movie satiring it. I just watched the Discovery version and have to say it is geared toward a more savvy audience, suprisingly.


----------

